# Injector leak error code 45 91 4cy mfpi d21 2wd



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

Engine runs rough and stalls, I get error code 45, injector leak. Should I replace the injectors or is there a way to solve this problem. What are the procedures for replacing the injectors. Any help would be great!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To check for leaking fuel injectors, unbolt the fuel rail from the intake manifold and pull off the entire assembly. Keep the fuel hoses still connected and don't remove any individual injectors. Also keep the electrical connectors on the injectors. With the assembly now away from the intake, turn the ignition key to the run position WITHOUT STARTING THE ENGINE. Now observe each injector to look for leaks. There should be no drips.

If you find one or more leaking injectors, it's easy to remove them while the rail assembly is loose. 

Make sure you have at least 4 spare insulator rings for the injectors in case some are damaged during rail removal.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity....where can you get the O-rings for the fuel injectors?


----------



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

*thanks!*

Thanks rogoman for the info... May the Force be with you. I'll try that today, I was not wanting to change all four of them, they are kinda expensive...

cjserio, I found o-ring kits at autozone for $20. That is only for one injector though. 

Anyone found them cheaper somewhere else?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

What about this?

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/accessories/accProductDetails.jsp?subSubPartId=&itemIdentifier=347152_0_0_&brandName=Help&displayName=Fuel+Injector+O-Ring&categoryNValue=101314&sortType=&store=03228&fromWhere=&fromString=search&itemId=prod12695&navValue=100416&skuDisplayName=30+pcs.+Assortment+Fuel+Injector+O-Ring&filterByKeyWord=injector&productId=347152&appQuestionText=&categoryDisplayName=Automotive+Help+and+Miscellaneous+Products&parentId=cat10044&subPartId=prod12695&questions=[]


----------



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks that sound better than what I found!


----------



## crvincent444 (Mar 2, 2009)

could it be just a bad o ring that could cause this code problem...


----------

